# Free Mobile + iPhone = pas de MMS



## Asakurayoh11 (28 Mai 2012)

Bonjour à tous 

Voilà une bonne semaine que je teste Free Mobile, via une ligne que j'ai ouverte, pour voir si ça marche correctement et éventuellement faire une portabilité en différée depuis ma ligne SFR. Et on peut dire que j'ai eu pas mal de soucis à le configurer.

Initialement, j'ai un iPhone 4 sous iOS 5.1.1 lié à SFR. Je l'ai donc désimlocké (après 3 semaines d'attente...) pour pouvoir accueillir la carte SIM Free Mobile. Bon, évidemment,  il faut régler son iPhone pour utiliser le réseau de Free Mobile.


Premier soucis : en le connectant via iTunes, ce dernier ne veut pas afficher ce fameux message disant vouloir mettre à jour les réglages de l'opérateur. Bon, tant pis, j'vais direct aller dans les réglages "Général>Réseau>Réseau de données cellulaires
Deuxième soucis : ah, "Réseau de données cellulaires" n'y est plus. Il est présent quand j'utilise ma carte SIM SFR, mais pas avec ma carte Free Mobile

Bon, étant quelqu'un qui essaie toujours de résoudre les problèmes avec finesse : je décide de restaurer totalement mon iPhone via une sauvegarde. Peut etre que iTunes règlera mon iPhone automatiquement en fonction de sa carte SIM.


Troisième soucis : En restaurant via une sauvegarde, iTunes semble remettre les réglages liées à SFR. Retour à la case départ.

Bon, quitte à être fin, autant faire une restauration depuis zéro, sans utiliser de sauvegarde (j'ai tout de même pris soin de sauvegarder manuellement mes SMS/Contacts...). Et là, ça marche ! Que je mette ma carte SIM SFR ou Free Mobile, les SMS, les appels et Internet en 3G fonctionnent du tonnerre...Sauf les MMS via Free Mobile. Mon iPhone n'arrive toujours pas à en envoyer (sauf via iMessage évidemment) et je ne vois pas du tout comment résoudre le problème.

Désolé pour ce long message, mais il fallait que j'explique d'abord le contexte avant de poser mon problème. Quelqu'un aurait une idée ?

Merci d'avance pour vos (éventuelles) réponses.


----------



## Asakurayoh11 (29 Mai 2012)

Toujours le même soucis. J'ai tout de même essayé deux choses :

J'ai remis ma carte SIM pour accéder au menu "Réseau de données cellulaires". J'ai mis les paramètres adéquats, par contre impossible de laisser vide le "Proxy MMS". Pas moyen de le modifier, et ça ne marche toujours pas.

Vu qu'iTunes ne propose pas une mise à jour des paramètres, j'ai tenté une mise à jour "manuelle" via le fichier "ipcc" adéquat. J'ai suivi les tutos pour appliquer ce fichier (activer via le terminal, faire "Rechercher une mise à jour" en maintenant ALT, choisir le fichier)...aucune modification.

Bref, c'est vraiment frustrant. Quelqu'un aurait une autre idée pour m'aider svp ?


----------



## Djul_ (12 Juin 2012)

A l'heure où tout le monde reçoit les emails sur son téléphone et que l'envoi de MMS est à un coût ou à un débit prohibitif, est-ce franchement intéressant d'avoir les MMS sur son smartphone ?

Après c'est dommage de payer pour cette option et de ne pas l'avoir. Surtout qu'apparemment tu n'es pas le seul. La FAQ officielle précise qu'il faut faire la maj via iTunes (proposée automatiquement) mais sinon plusieurs bidouilles tournent sur internet :

Solution d'un gars qui a mis l'adresse IP plutôt que le DNS dans l'APN MMS :
http://forum.lesmobiles.com/free-mobile/envoi-et-reception-mms-sur-free-mobile-t79047.html

Le Jailbreak peut être aussi la cause du refus de la maj par iTunes, voir ce sujet : http://forum.freenews.fr/index.php?topic=77779.0


----------



## MarcMame (15 Juin 2012)

Djul_ a dit:


> A l'heure où tout le monde reçoit les emails sur son téléphone et que l'envoi de MMS est à un coût ou à un débit prohibitif, est-ce franchement intéressant d'avoir les MMS sur son smartphone ?


Franchement, tu aurais sans doute pu éviter ce genre de remarque qui ne reflète que ton utilisation personnelle et dont tu essayes de faire une généralité....


----------



## Djul_ (15 Juin 2012)

La vraie question c'est : pourquoi envoyer un MMS (potentiellement à des gens qui ne peuvent pas le recevoir) quand tu peux envoyer un email ?

@Asakurayoh11 : essaie avec :

APN (point d'acces): mmsfree
MMSC (adresse serveur): mms.free.fr
proxy: 212.27.40.225 
port: 80 (au lieu de 9201)

Sinon ici c'est le plus complet que j'ai trouvé :
http://www.freemobinaute.com/2012/0...ernet-avec-free-mobile-avec-les-apn-000001749


----------



## MarcMame (15 Juin 2012)

Djul_ a dit:


> La vraie question c'est : pourquoi envoyer un MMS (potentiellement à des gens qui ne peuvent pas le recevoir) quand tu peux envoyer un email ?


On peut parfaitement retourner ta question...
"pourquoi envoyer un eMail (potentiellement à des gens qui ne peuvent pas le recevoir) quand tu peux envoyer un SMS/MMS ?"

Tout le monde ne dispose pas du push mail et donc rien ne t'assure que la personne ne mettra pas beaucoup de temps avant d'en prendre connaissance.

Les SMS/MMS permettent d'initier une véritable conversation bien plus facilement qu'avec des eMails qui n'ont pas été conçu pour cet usage. 
Et on réserve les MMS aux gens dont on sait qu'ils peuvent les recevoir tout simplement.

Et enfin il existe beaucoup plus de gens équipés pour recevoir des MMS que des eMails.
Si ton smartphone peut recevoir des eMails alors il peut forcément recevoir des MMS, l'inverse n'est pas forcément vrai.

Donc non, nous ne sommes pas à l'heure où tout le monde reçoit les emails sur son téléphone.
Tout le monde n'a pas un smartphone et il n'y a pas besoin d'un smartphone pour recevoir des MMS.

Quand au coût ou à un débit prohibitif, je rappelle que c'est à la charge de l'émetteur et non du destinataire.
Et vu que la plupart des forfaits data inclus les MMS....


----------



## Djul_ (15 Juin 2012)

Autant pour les SMS je suis d'accord et je les privilégie aux emails sur mon smartphone, autant je trouve que les MMS sont une fonctionnalité obsolète créee à l'époque où personne ne pouvais envoyer d'emails. Je veux bien croire que ça sert de temps en temps pour une photo importante, mais je n'ai jamais eu l'option MMS dans mes forfaits et j'ai du en recevoir deux (pas acheminés donc mais avec une notification opérateur) en 4 ans. Des emails arriveront toujours à l'expéditeur peu importe si c'est sur son smartphone ou sur internet, son client mail...
Pour le mode conversation, ça doit être fonctionnel sur un iPhone ou un Android non ?

Merci donc à Free de fournir toutes ces options de façon transparente et illimitée.

Après entre avis personnel et troll involontaire il n'y a qu'un pas, je vais me concentrer sur la résolution du problème de notre ami.


----------



## MarcMame (15 Juin 2012)

En fait tu penses que les MMS ne servent qu'à envoyer des photos.
Mais en fait il suffit d'utiliser certains caractères accentués ou des emoticons ou encore d'avoir un message trop long pour que celui ci soit automatiquement transformé en MMS avant l'envoi.


----------



## Djul_ (15 Juin 2012)

Effectivement je pensais cette option réservée à l'envoi de fichiers multimédia (vu que les MMS que j'ai mal reçu étaient des photos idiotes de potes éméchés), mais du coup si ça sert vraiment à quelque chose "de plus" que l'email, pourquoi pas.

Pas sûr pour les émoticones (du moins ceux par défaut) car pour moi il les transforme en smileys texte comme  ou :s et ils sont réinterprétés chez le correspondant pour afficher des émoticones.


----------

